
Ask HN: Where do you go to get recruiters to find you a job? - nicholas73
I&#x27;m looking for a new role, but would like to work with recruiters to reduce time consuming job searches and applications.  Where can you go to basically announce to recruiters that it&#x27;s worth their time to find a good job match for you, rather than just spam by keywords?<p>I&#x27;d like to be able to continue to be a good employee at my current job, have time to spend with my family, and develop my side projects.  So I&#x27;d much prefer a recruiter to go to bat for me so all I&#x27;d have to do is show up for the interview.<p>I&#x27;m leaving because I feel that both professional and skill growth at my current company is limited, but otherwise have a good relationship with everyone I work with, so I&#x27;m in no rush to do an intensive job search on my own.<p>Thanks HN!<p>P.S. I could interview well with a mid-senior electronics role or a junior programmer role.
======
einarvollset
Genuinely surprised at the usual "muah muah, can't swat them away" chatter.

Having basically the equivalent of an agent in your corner would be a very
valuable service, but crucially this agent would need to have an impeccable
reputation, hence any of the usual recruiters only "doing secretarial work"
wouldn't work. They would need to be genuinely well connected professionals.

I can see an ongoing relationship with salary increase negotiation support, a
bi-yearly in person strategy session ("It might be time to move on") as well
as genuinely going to bat for you in terms of your contract ("hey, let'a push
for a 7 year exercise window instead of 90 days")

Anyways. I don't know if such a service, but it seems like it should exist.

~~~
meddlepal
These types of recruiters do sort of exist. Basically instead of doing
contract recruiting by just cold calling or emailing they put together a
talent network. Over time they get parts of their talent network into
companies as hiring managers and VPs. Once they hit critical mass they become
much more selective about who is allowed into the network while also pulling
from their network to move guys between companies and also to find out who
they should develop new relationships with.

If this sounds sketchy as fuck... it is. But it works, and you can basically
tell the recruiter what you want to do and when that op shows up in their
network he or she will advise you and help you get the deal.

~~~
dsk139
This is how the best placements get made.

If you're an engineer there's a list of requirements that would convince you
to switch jobs whether it be for working in a certain industry, with certain
proven founders, your comp., certain tech, title a company can offer,
remote/flexiblity, benefits, etc. When I meet a candidate and they tell me
that list and a few months down the line I come across a job that matches well
it's a win-win for both me, the company, and the candidate.

tl;dr recruiting can be a relationship-based game with many moving parts. At a
certain point, with a complete and up-to-date dataset, you can provide tons of
value for everyone as an information arbitrator.

~~~
meddlepal
I don't disagree actually, but it sort of clashes with my idealism that
engineering is meritocracy based (it isn't, I know). If I joined an org
thinking I was going to be working with the best and brightest and really it
just ended up that they were all connected then I might be annoyed. I dunno...
it feels "wrong", but it isn't wrong, and I do think it's a good methodology
for staffing.

------
ufmace
Set up a good LinkedIn profile with up-to-date resume and set your location as
where you want to work, and the recruiters will come to you. Do the resume
part first, so that when you set your location, you'll show up for any
recruiters searching as new in that location and with a full resume ready to
view.

Go to any meetups or conferences you can find for tech stuff. You'll probably
find plenty of recruiters, or at least people who can introduce you to some.
I've got pile of recruiters messaging me on LinkedIn, and they almost all
explicitly ask if I can point them at any other candidates who are looking.
Bring business cards with your email, phone, and website, even if you have to
get them made yourself.

In my experience, doing any of this even half-heatedly is plenty to get you so
many recruiters that you'll start wondering how to get them to leave you alone
after you take a job.

~~~
watermoose
Agree with everyone that is saying LinkedIn.

Even if you barely touch your profile, you'll very likely start to get
recruiters within a few weeks contacting you.

If you don't, you need to work on what information you are providing in your
past history and description to ensure that you look professional and have all
of the keywords/skills listed that matter. I would recommend getting someone
you trust that works in the field to review it that won't hold back on
opinions. Get other opinions as well. Then look at it as if you were a
recruiter, a manager, and a future co-worker and make changes as needed.

Then Google/Bing/DDG search yourself. What info do you see? Anything you
wouldn't want others to see? Can you do anything to fix that?

Finally, don't just wait around for recruiters. Actively network. Work on the
skills you think you'll need to have. Read. Practice. Have your significant
other or friend or anyone interview you. Get interview questions you can find
easily on the internet and learn all of the answers and why they are the
answers. It takes time to prepare.

------
griffinmichl
I was connected with my current company (reddit) through Triplebyte. They're a
YC recruiting company that puts you through their own technical screens /
interview before agreeing to work with you. The interview process is intense,
but they connected me with some awesome companies (fast tracked to onsite
interviews) and generally had my back through the whole process. Highly
recommend giving them a shot.

~~~
asimuvPR
May you define intense? It would be nice to learn more about the process.

------
mVChr
Do you have an up-to-date LinkedIn account? I spend so much time shooing away
headhunters I'm sure several would jump at the chance to help me find work and
make their commission if I asked. Many have premium accounts and alerts set up
so that if you change your status to looking for work they'll pick up on it.

~~~
nicholas73
I have a LinkedIn account, but messages usually are not good fits and clearly
are spam strategies. I'm looking for a recruiter that would focus on finding
me a job, rather than finding a candidate for a job they have on file.

------
quantumhobbit
I'd like to extend the question for engineers not in the Bay Area or other
hubs. I've been approached by recruiters, but they generally back off once
they find out I'm not willing to move to San Fransisco. I understand that
there are more jobs there but it seems like recruiters don't want to
acknowledge that the rest of the country exists. If I could find a software
job out here in flyover country, you'd think that the professionals could too.

------
epmatsw
Try hired.com. My experience with them was nearly identical to working with a
recruiter, but a lot less hassle IMO.

~~~
elcct
I haven't got anything through that service. From my point of view they are
just collecting data and not doing anything.

------
dsk139
I'm a software engineer that does recruiting for ~60 tech companies in NYC
(seed stage to mature). If you're in NYC, or want recommendations for good
recruiters I know in the SF Bay Area shoot me an email david at inboxhire dot
com.

~~~
nicholas73
Thank you David, I'm in the SF Bay Area.

------
Cognitron
LinkedIn is definitely an option. If you take the time to fill out your
profile and write a summary, you should have recruiters messaging you. I get
messages every week asking if I'm looking. I imagine it varies by region, but
it's not like I'm in SV, I live in the Tampa Bay area. Also, the quality of
the recruiters can vary a lot, so maybe talk to a few different people to see
what they can offer. Remember, you're a valuable commodity to them.

~~~
gbraad
Living in Beijing, and do not see the same engagement here.

------
liquidcool
I'm a developer/manager who does recruiting, but mostly in SoCal, and I see
you're in the Bay area. Up there, you might reach out to Aline Lerner. She did
the same, although I understand she is now focused on interviewing.io. Still,
wouldn't hurt to ask her:

[http://blog.alinelerner.com/about/](http://blog.alinelerner.com/about/)

Another way to do it is go on Indeed at look at relevant job postings from
recruiters that are well written. I find I can tell right away when they are
useless; it's clearly cut/paste straight from the client and has a total "job
shop" feel.

I don't know if you'll get an honest answer, but another good sign is that
they have direct contact with the hiring manager.

Feel free to reach out, happy to answer any questions.

~~~
leeny
Aline here. Wow, huge thank you for the awesome shout-out!

I am indeed focused on interviewing.io, but I like to think it's a more
efficient, productized way of doing what I was doing as a recruiter. You get
free interview practice, and if you do well, you start getting invites to
technical interviews with great companies, bypassing all the crap you'd
normally have to do to get in the door.

[https://www.interviewing.io](https://www.interviewing.io)

------
rubicon33
I've used Hired.com, and couldn't recommend them more. It was a great
experience.

~~~
Ketz-san
Nice try, Hired.com staff ;)

------
johnwheeler
Hmm... this is an interesting idea. I could see it as a valuable service for
my newly launched, HN approved, and shamelessly plugged website
[https://oldgeekjobs.com/](https://oldgeekjobs.com/)

Thing is, I'm trying to target a certain type of Old Geek. My theory is if
someone is 45 years old with solid ReactJS skills, it signals them being an
autodidact with experience--the best type of programmer, all other things
equal.

If I could build a reputation for interviewing and evaluating such
professionals, I could see a fun and profitable business in that.

~~~
bdcravens
Experience is one thing, but using age as a criteria is a minefield.

~~~
johnwheeler
Can you please elaborate? For employers, yes, but other actors? Interested to
know your thoughts on this.

------
eibrahim
Interesting timing because I am working on a service that does exactly this.
Essentially I will be your agent. Tell me the job you want and your salary and
I still get it for you. Help you schedule, cleanup your resume etc... in
return I get 10% of your paycheck for a year.

I am currently beta testing it with a handful of people but if interested
email me at eibrahim@gmail.com

~~~
ufmace
Do people actually want to do this? 10% of your pay for a year is a hell of a
lot of money for some glorified secretarial work. The market is saturated with
experienced, well-connected recruiters who can do all of that and get paid by
the employer outside of the candidate's income. What do you offer over all of
the other recruiters out there who, from the candidate's perspective, are
$10,000+ cheaper to work with, and why is it worth that much money to me?

~~~
bbcbasic
Yes recruiters can help you do this for free. 10% is a big hit.

~~~
einarvollset
Except: Recruiters usually take 17% (2 months) of your first year salary as a
fee, you just don't see it. Better to have the recruiter not do that and take
10% and have that higher salary be your starting point for salary increases
etc.

~~~
bbcbasic
No they take a percentage from the company.

Generally a tech company won't offer a 17% signing bonus for coming direct.

On the other hand, a company not using recruiters wont pay 17% more just
because they are saving money.

PS: I wonder why my GP comment is heavily downvoted? Maybe it sounds to pro-
recruiter.

~~~
einarvollset
Pay attention: "you just don't see it" == "they take it from the company"

Your assertion that a company wouldn't pay more without a recruiter makes no
sense. Particularly if they're sourcing candidates off a trusted source

Ps. I suspect your comments get downvotes because they come across as rash and
not very well thought through.

~~~
bbcbasic
It makes sense from a simple supply/demand point of view. You only pay what
you have to. Why pay the candidate more just because you saved some money
elsewhere. That could be just added to the bottom line, used for growth etc.

Now if the candidate is strong, a good negotiator, and all their competing
candidates went through a recruiter then they may be able to claw back some of
that as a pay rise. But I guess in most cases, not.

------
Apreche
They come to you, and then you can't get rid of them.

------
geff82
In Germany, I use Xing (Linkedin equivalent) to get a new job whenever I want.
You have to know the right groups for your field of work and get part of
them(examples: the "Freelance"-group for contractors, the "Linux" group or the
"Adobe AEM" group) Recruiters then go there and find you (or you easily see
the recruiters and drop them a quick message you are interested in what they
offer).

~~~
morazow
I recently used [https://www.honeypot.io/](https://www.honeypot.io/). And the
experience was quite good.

~~~
fauria
Thanks for the link! Any other recommendation for the European market?

------
JSeymourATL
> I'm in no rush to do an intensive job search on my own.

The Talent Agent for Techies concept comes up 2-3 times a year on HN. As long
as companies (with deep pockets) fight over supply, the business model for
individuals won't work.

If you're sufficiently motivated, research the small, boutique recruiters that
serve your market/industry. Ask around for who has a good, established rep in
the space.

Understand that time is money to these guys, they don't cater to job-seekers.
Make a friend. You might approach them by first asking how you might be able
to help with a potential referral.

------
patatino
I got my last job via recruiter and I really enjoyed the experience. We mailed
and met twice before my first interview, he knew how much money I can ask for
and was very open if he thinks it's the right fit for me or not. He checked in
twice the first year and I didn't hear from him in over two years now.

I'm pretty sure he keeps track if I'm still working there, but no phone/mail
like "looking for something else?".

Definitely gonna contact him the next time I'm looking for a job.

------
watermoose
> P.S. I could interview well with a mid-senior electronics role or a junior
> programmer role.

What do you mean by "electronics". Electrical engineer? Electrician?

~~~
nicholas73
Electrical engineer, past work in analog ICs, sensors, circuit boards.

Not sure why you were downvoted, but I tried to make it up.

------
orthogon
Why, craigslist.org of course!

Seriously, half the posts on Craigslist are recruiters scouring major
metropolitan areas for leads. Reply to enough posts on Craigslist, and
recruiters will find you.

------
henryw
I've gotten interviews from big companies using the job section of their
official websites. Just make sure to spend some time on your resume.

------
stale2002
Hired.com is great!

------
codeonfire
Why use recruiters? They just submit your resume to an employer like you could
have done in 5 minutes. For that five minute action they want to collect a
$10-20k fee. That comes out of your pocket. Plus they do ridiculous things
like want you to drive an hour down to their POS office for a face to face
like you are their employee. Their most recent accomplishment is dropping out
of college and they will try to make you wait in the lobby for 20 minutes.
Fuck. That.

~~~
scarface74
There are a lot of advantages to using a good recruiter. They serve as a
decent filter for both you and the employer so you don't waste time pursuing
jobs that are not a good fit. When I was looking for my last job, I had
certain criteria - a salary that at the time was higher than average, it had
to be located in a certain part of the metro area because I didn't want a long
commute and I wanted a certain technology stack.

Most jobs don't post salary ranges and for some strange reason it's considered
bad form to ask about it at the early stages of the interview process but the
recruiter knows what salary the company is willing to offer and it's perfectly
acceptable to ask.

Submitting your resume blindly to a company is a black box. A recruiter will
know almost immediately if a company is interested in you and what stage in
the decision process the company is in. They will also give you hints about
what type of interview to expect.

The last time I was looking for a job about two years ago, I was feilding 10
different opportunities - I had passed the phone screen and scheduling an in
person interview. I stopped the process for 8 of them after accepting an offer
that met my requirements.

~~~
codeonfire
In my experience it's recruiters who get the salary and level wrong. I have a
lot of experience, but I still get tons of spam that read "mid-level Java
programmer 2+ years of experience, must have J2EE." They don't even look at my
profile. I ask for a range and I am usually not going to be in it. I am not
hiding anything on my resume.

~~~
JamesBarney
When they message you on linked in it's a number game. But when you sit down
and talk with them about your requirements for a job, they will listen. They
don't want to field jobs to the wrong people.

